# Storm Categories



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

anyone know what the break down is cat 1 and so on? Or even better if someone can point me in the direction of a chart that show this thatd be cool .... thanks


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Here ya go dude...

Category..........Amount.......Value Description

1.....................1-2.499.........Notable 
2....................2.5-3.99.......Significant 
3.....................4-5.99............Major 
4.....................6-9.99..........Crippling 
5....................10.0+ .............Extreme

With Henry predicting a Cat 5....i dunno what to expect


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Blizzards 
Blizzards are characterized by low temperatures (usually below 20&deg;F) and accompanied by winds that are at least 35 mph or greater, there must also be sufficient falling and/or blowing snow in the air that will frequently reduce visibility to 1/4 mile or less for a duration of at least 3 hours. 

Here's a little something too.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Blizzards*

The blizzard definition no longer uses the temperature aspect. It is strictly wind speeds and visibility now. We've had one each of the last two winters here in RI and hopefully maybe the hat trick this week. We'll see. J.


----------

